
Nokia’s new budget phones promise clean Android for all - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/24/nokia-4-2-3-2-1-plus-hands-on-mwc-2019/
======
spacesuitman2
Have they removed that repo yet that sends base64 IMEI, SIMID,... to
zzhc.vnet.cn?

------
tonyarkles
I just picked up a Nokia 6.1 as a development phone (it was cheap and supports
Pie). It arrived yesterday and I'm quite impressed! I have generally bought
cheap phones for development, and this one is way way way better than the
others I've gotten over the years. Really great work they're doing!

------
webmobdev
How about no Android? Switch to Sailfish OS that was developed in Nokia (as
Meego)!

